# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Afname hersenweefsel bepaalt achteruitgang MS - Blik op Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Afname hersenweefsel bepaalt achteruitgang MS*
*Blik op Nieuws -** 22 uur geleden*
Amsterdam - De hoeveelheid hersenweefsel is bij mensen met multiple sclerose (MS) van belang voor de snelheid waarmee hersenweefsel afneemt in de eerste jaren van de ziekte.
Afname hersenweefsel bepaalt ernst ziekte MS Algemeen Dagblad
*alle 15 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------


## els61

Ik heb al 30 jaar MS en heb de laatste tijd (afgelopen jaar) last van m'n cognitieve vaardigheden. Mensen die ik al jaren ken, opeens geen naam meer weten, lezen (begrijpend) minder en meer van dat soort reakties. Wie heeft ervaring?

----------


## cecoene

Ik heb ook al 30 jaar ms wat helpt is koop een nintendo ds en doe dr kawashima spelletjes ik kan weer lopen hersenen zijn slim en kunnen nieuwe verbindingen leggen maar je moet ze wel stevig prikkelen

----------

